# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  TERROR !
Ich möchte hier eine Rubrik "Bibliothek" einrichten. Also Bücherempfehlungen. Habe da einige Dinge im Hinterkopf und hoffe, dass ich diese Rubrik auch pflegen werde, in lockerer Reihenfolge.

Nein, es geht nicht nur um Bücher um Thailand, man möge mir verzeihen. Es werden aber wohl auch Romane über Thailand dabei sein.

Aktuell lese ich das Buch "Terror":

http://www.amazon.de/Terror-Dan-Simmons/dp/3453029054

Da ich ein Fan der Bücher über die Nordpolarexpeditionern bin, könnten demnächst Nansen und Amundsen folgen. Wer es lieber warm hat, möge das bitte ignorieren. Danke.

----------


## big_cloud

Bei Polar-Expeditionen bin ich sofort dabei
Einen Fan hat Deine Rubrik jetzt schon


Gruesse
Lothar
Auch Robert Falcon  Scott sollte man nicht vergessen der das Rennen um den Suedpol (waermere Gegenden) gegen Roald Amundsen verloren hat

----------

Bin übrigens über das Buch zu dem Thema gekommen:

http://www.amazon.de/eisige-Schlaf-Das- ... 3492221130

----------


## big_cloud

Mann sonn Buch so richtig mit umblaettern statt clicken und scrollen hatte ich vor Jahren zum letzten mal in der Hand

----------

Ich lese zur Zeit dies hier:

----------

> Mann sonn Buch so richtig mit umblaettern statt clicken und scrollen hatte ich vor Jahren zum letzten mal in der Hand


Das Dingens vom Hr Simmons hat knapp 1000 Seiten. Bisher lohnt es sich. Wobei ich oft sagen muss, dass sich so ein Büchlein meistens lohnt. Eben nicht nur "umblaettern statt clicken und scrollen". Das ist etwas ganz anderes. Nun gut, dafür habe ich ja das hier eröffnet.

----------

> Ich lese zur Zeit dies hier:


Nein, ich möchte keinen Streit anzetteln. Aber was für ein Roman ist das denn?

Evtl. doch eher:

http://www.amazon.de/Sakrileg-Dan-Brown ... 816&sr=1-2

Ok, ich habe es nicht so mit den Vereinen.

----------

Benedikt schreibt an einer Stelle, dass er sich einen Vorschuss an gutem Willen für dieses Buch erhoffe. Denn ohen guten Willen gibt es kein Verstehen.

Ich denke, das trifft es ganz gut.

----------

> Benedikt schreibt an einer Stelle, dass er sich einen Vorschuss an gutem Willen für dieses Buch erhoffe. Denn ohen guten Willen gibt es kein Verstehen.
> 
> Ich denke, das trifft es ganz gut.


Ich gebe es zu: Ein Buch von einem "Popen" erzeugt in mir eine gewisse Unwilligkeit. Habe wie gasagt mit den "Vereinen" seit einigen Jahren abgeschlossen. Wobei mir die Katholiken eh sehr fern sind, um es mal freundlich auszudrücken. Aber das führt wohl etwas zu weit...

----------

Nun ich bin noch nicht mal Katholik und aus der Kirche bin ich schon lange ausgetretten.

Ich fand die Zeit gerade günstig mal ein Buch von einem Papst zu lesen, der zudem noch meine Muttersprache spricht. So bekomme ich zu diesem Thema Originalworte geliefert  und nicht irgend einen Übersetzterkramm wo oft vielleicht der Urheber ein anderes  - in seinem Sinne - trefferendes Worte benutzt hätte.

Ich lese in der Regel oft mehrere Bücher nebeneinander. Eines davon ist dieses:




und in den letzten Tagen wurde ich mit diesem fertig:

----------

> Ich lese in der Regel oft mehrere Bücher nebeneinander. Eines davon ist dieses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und in den letzten Tagen wurde ich mit diesem fertig:


Schwere Kost...

----------


## Hua Hin

> Schwere Kost


... 

Bei letzterem denke ich das eher nicht.
Freue mich ganz speziell, dass Phommel trotz seiner Einstellung so weltoffen ist,
sich in diese Materie hineinzulesen.

Gruss Alex

----------

> ...freue mich ganz speziell, dass Phommel trotz seiner Einstellung so weltoffen ist, sich in diese Materie hineinzulesen.


*nixverstehn*

----------

Mal zurück zum Thema:

Laut dem Buch "Der eisige Schlaf" ist die Franklin-Expedition (es gab keine Rückkehrer) an Bleivergiftung gescheitert. Grund seien ungenügend verlötete Konserven gewesen. In dem Buch werden auch die über 150 Jahre alten Leichen ausgegraben und dargestellt. Ein eher zweifelhaftes Vorgehen, was m.E. zu sehr auf den "Grusel" setzt, anstatt dem "wissenschaftlichen" Anspruch zu genügen. Dazu gibt es allerdings auch andere Meinungen.

Wiki:
--------------------
Es existieren verschiedene Theorien über das Schicksal der Expedition. Unter anderem wird vermutet, dass die Teilnehmer an einer chronischen Bleivergiftung starben, ausgelöst durch die mitgeführten, mangelhaft verlöteten Konservendosen. Ursache dieser Vermutung waren ein erhöhter Bleigehalt, der bei einigen der Teilnehmer in deren sterblichen Überresten nachgewiesen werden konnte. Dem ist entgegenzuhalten, dass seinerzeit ein erhöhter Bleigehalt in Blut und Gewebe nicht so außergewöhnlich war, mitverursacht beispielsweise durch den jahrelangen Gebrauch von Zinnbechern, Trinken von verunreinigtem Wasser u. s. w. schon lange vor der Expedition, da das im Körper akkumulierte Blei naturgemäß nicht abgebaut werden kann. Eine Bleivergiftung an sich führt darüberhinaus nicht zwangsläufig zum Tode. Wahrscheinlich erkrankten die überlebenden Expeditionsteilnehmer, nachdem sie die beiden im Eis festgefrorenen Schiffe aufgegeben hatten, an Skorbut. Auf der King-William-Insel gefundene Knochenreste legen den Verdacht nahe, dass die letzten Überlebenden am Ende sogar dem Kannibalismus verfielen, an den Knochen einiger Expeditionsteilnehmer ließen sich eine Vielzahl typischer Schnitt - und Stichmuster nachweisen, die aus forensischer Sicht eher durch Zuschneiden der Leichen als durch Tierfraß (Eisbären) o. ä. entstanden waren.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Franklin
----------------------

----------

"Die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit" von Sten Nadolny. Auch ein schönes Buch zu dem Thema.

Die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit ist ein 1983 erschienener Roman des deutschen Schriftstellers Sten Nadolny. Sein Protagonist ist der englische Kapitän und Polarforscher John Franklin, der wegen seiner Langsamkeit immer wieder Schwierigkeiten hat, mit der Schnelllebigkeit seiner Zeit Schritt zu halten, aber schließlich doch aufgrund seiner Beharrlichkeit zu einem großen Entdecker wird.

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Entdec ... angsamkeit

----------

